# Mattress



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Well seeing as we purchased a Mattress for the TT, and we are trying to clean out the house this year and DW was going to throw it out to the curb, but if anyone in the local area needs/wants the Trailer Queen Mat, and can pick it up in Oshawa Ontario, it's yours. We paid handsomely for it but name your price! Needs to be gone soon... Mattress was used perhaps 5 nights in total... I will not be offended if no one wants it. PM me with any questions...


----------

